# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Sicherheits-Elastomergelenk

## soulsurfer42

Wenn man Gerchten glauben darf, hie in der DDR der Powerjoint so - feist, oder? Windsurfer sollen da auch nicht Windsurfer geheien haben, sondern vielmehr "Delta-Segler".....

----------

